# resident to non-resident



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey, friend of mine drew a resident doe tag this year in north dakota, however, by the time hunting season rolls around, he will be a resident of south dakota. Can he still come up and hunt for his doe or will that license be 'out of date'. ??????? I figured someone atta know this on here, thanks ahead.

Tator


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I believe he will need to forfeit that tag and buy a nonresident tag.

Check with the GNF to be sure though!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I would still use it, just dont cancel your drivers licence or change the address on it until after deer season... however if he is worried about it, I am sure there will be extra doe tags out there..

Not sure how the law reads exactly.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I had a friend move to Minnesota from ND about 4 years ago.
He got a resident tag, but by the time the season came around he had moved. 
We got checked by a game warden and he told him he had his paper work on his desk, and was trying to get ahold of him to tell him his tag was no good, but didn't have a number for him.
We had one deer in the box and it was his Buck!
He was fined and the deer confiscated.

I wouldn't try it if it was me.
Not worth it, especially a doe

Spoiler92


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but wouldn't it work much like the age limit? I think you have to be of a certain age by the first day of the season? So would you still need to have your current residency if you wanted to hunt a doe? I mean after all its just a doe tag right? I could see if it was an Elk tag in Colorado or Montana, but its just a doe tag. I wouldn't switch my drivers license over until after hunting season, there is always some loop hole you can jump through. Just my opinion. But I would check with the good people at the Game and Fish just to be sure. Laters.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

if you move to MN it takes 6 months to become a res. so wouldnt you still be a res of ND for that 6 months?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

apeterson wrote:


> if you move to MN it takes 6 months to become a res. so wouldnt you still be a res of ND for that 6 months?


No, you are a resident of MN, just not able to purchase resident licenses until you have resided there for 6 months. Every state has a certain time period to qualify for resident status when it comes to hunting and fishing licenses. And that's the way it should be, otherwise people would be changing residency all the time just to get resident perks!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

so then you get no res perks in any state for that 6 months... seems backwards....


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i like the idea, people would own 2 residences and claim each one every other year or something, you know how people with money are, always finding ways to get through a system, this helps it out a bit. nice rule


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I am confused on what you just said or are trying to say.... what "rule"

here is another good one for you... say a guy lived in ND, SD, or MN and bought a "life time"small game license... and moved out of that state... would the lifetime licence still be good?

P.s. sorry to jack your forum but I think this is kind of the same thing...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

:withstupid: 
does north dakota have a lifetime license????? if they do, I'd love to get my hands on one of those.

being I don't believe ND has a lifetime license I don't know how that rule works. A guy I work with has lived in ND for 7 years and I think he deer hunts back home in MN. so assuming he does actually live in ND and goes back to deer hunt there in MN, maybe that's how it works. but that's for a lifetime license. i don't know

As for applying for a big game tag, I don't agree that a person could move to Colorado for a month, claim residency, hunt, then move back to MN and claim all his resident tags there also. I guess I just view it as a little different, and don't see the logic, except a guy getting resident rates/rules in 2 states. that's what 'rule' i'm talking about, sorry I had to slow it down for you.

I know I'd love to have resident privelages in montana and colorado and north dakota, I just might give up my job, become a mountain man and love off of all the mule deer, elk, and moose I can shoot. for cheap!!!


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

:withstupid:

it is not slowing it down it is just typing it out and not assuming everyone knows what you are talking about...

but I agree with you...

not sure if ND has lifetime licence, I know MN does, not for big game just small game, I am almost sure SD does, or did at one time...


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Tator said:


> :withstupid:
> 
> I just might give up my job, become a mountain man and love off of all the mule deer, elk, and moose I can shoot. for cheap!!!


You keep your dream love life to yourself. I could see Living off all the animals but not Love off of them I prefer my wife much more then any animal 

I follow your idea on the lifetime and I would guess it would be a loophole possibility. When I came back to ND, MN was just creating the lifetime (I believe) and I considered keeping my drivers license valid so I could get a lifetime archery tag as it would have been nice to be able to hunt both sides of the river. I never looked into it though but there must be some sort of stipulation against this.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

mr. tracer, appreciate you pointing out my great typing, got a good chuckle out of it once I figured out what the hell you were talking about


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Tator,

This is from the ND Century code, Title 20.1 Game, Fish, Predators and Boating:

"Resident" means any person who has actually lived within this state or maintained that person's residence therein for at least six months immediately preceding the date that residence is to be determined. A person's residence is the place where the person remains when not called elsewhere for special or temporary purposes.

I think the part that would be relevant here is where it says " actually lived within this state or maintained that person's residence therein for at least six months immediately preceding the date that residence is to be determined."

In this case I would think that the date that residence is to be determined would be the opening day of deer season, or the day that a game warden checks you, since this person will be living out of state prior to the opening day he would no longer be a resident.

I am not sure about SD, but here in ND to establish residency you need to live here for 30 days. The only exceptions that I know of are military and students.

huntin1


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

He will not be a resident so he cannot legally use the tag. (Didn't he know last month he would not be an ND resident?)

Most units have extra doe tags so if he wants to come back and hunt, he will probably be able to pick one up for $50. I would guess that will still be cheaper than the gas he will buy to get here and will definitely be cheaper than if he tries to hunt with his existing tag and gets caught and fined.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

that's what I told him, to just buy a non-res tag and then there will be no worries, so I imagine that's what he'll do. thanks guys

Tator


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

If he wants to drive all the way back to N. Dakota to shoot a doe and he still holds his N. Dakota drivers license, I'm sure he will be ok. He can say he is in transit. I'm not sure this is the right thing to tell him, but let him shoot one of these does. I'm not sure how long you have to live in S. Dakota to be a resident, but one thing he can't do is get a SD resident license for the same year. The computers will catch that you have a resident license in two states.


----------

